# African-American



## Atomina the atomic nina

Porque será que nas TVs portuguesas continuam a traduzir "African American" por "afro-americano"? Que irritantes! Não podia ser "africano-americano"? Como é que traduzem no Brasil?


----------



## spohreis

afro-americano.

Nunca ouvi "africano-americano" e eu asssisto MUITA tv.

Na verdade, nem sei se existe esta última em português. Não no meu dicionário.


----------



## Alandria

Afro-americano.


----------



## Outsider

"Africano-americano" soa mal em português. Geralmente não juntamos substantivos inteiros; mudamos o primeiro para um prefixo. Confronte-se com exemplos como "luso-brasileiro", "luso-americano", etc.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Oh pá é assim. Afro-American foi banido por ser considerado politicamente incorrecto. Porque é que não podemos respeitar isso???


----------



## Denis555

O melhor é mesmo afro-americano, pois temos o prefixo "afro-", então não é necessário dizer "africano". É o mesmo princípio de "luso-brasileiro" e não "lusitano-brasileiro".

Do dicionário Aurélio:

*afro-americano*
[De _afro-_ + _americano_.]
*Adjetivo.*
*1.* Relativo ou pertencente à África e aos E.U.A. 
*2.* Pertencente ou relativo à cultura dos afro-americanos. 
*Substantivo masculino.*
*3.* Restr. Americano descendente de africanos negros. [Pl.: _afro-americanos_.] 

© O Novo Dicionário Aurélio da Língua Portuguesa.


----------



## Outsider

Atomina said:


> Oh pá é assim. Afro-American foi banido por ser considerado politicamente incorrecto.


Em inglês. Mas isso não implica que "afro-americano" (português) seja politicamente incorrecto.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Outsider said:


> Em inglês. Mas isso não implica que "afro-americano" (português) seja politicamente incorrecto.


 
Pois, mas quem pode julgar? Não são os próprios? Se eles preferem African American a Afro-american, não devem gostar muito de afro-americano, logo, não me sinto muito à vontade ao utilizar esse termo para me referir a eles... é só por isso!

Será que se Obama viesse a Portugal ia gostar de ver nos jornais "o primeiro presidente afro-americano dos EUA..." - isto se visse os jormais, claro  

Também essa dos luso-descendentes não me entra muito bem... lusitano não é sinónimo de português, quer dizer, o Alentejo e o Algarve não faziam parte da Lusitânia, mas isso é outro assunto


----------



## Outsider

Atomina said:


> Pois, mas quem pode julgar? Não são os próprios?


Estou certo de que os próprios não sabem nem se interessam pelo nome que nós lhes damos aqui no nosso pequeno e distante Portugal. 

Na sociedade americana, sim. Mas que diferença lhes faz como falam estrangeiros de outro país, em outra língua?



Atomina said:


> Também essa dos luso-descendentes não me entra muito bem... lusitano não é sinónimo de português, quer dizer, o Alentejo e o Algarve não faziam parte da Lusitânia, mas isso é outro assunto


É corrente usar o prefixo "luso-" com o sentido de "português". Não tem necessariamente que ver com a antiga Lusitânia. Aliás, para falar da Lusitânia o que normalmente dizemos é "lusitano" mesmo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Outsider said:


> Estou certo de que os próprios não sabem nem se interessam pelo nome que nós lhes damos aqui no nosso pequeno e distante Portugal.


 
Bem, mas isso vai mudar, quando eles descobrirem que estamos em crise desde 1148  e ainda nos vierem cá pedir conselhos sobre como sobreviver à crise... vai ver!!


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Acho que a palavra "negro" serve, nao? Pois, African-American e uma forma de evitar a tabu de racismo. Mesmo assim, African-American is a neutral invention in the American English language and can not be directly translated to Portuguese for Socio-Cultural (and arguably Political) reasons. Ou seja, eu, sendo norte-americano decendente de europeus, sou (na voz popular) "white" ou (comicamente) "European-American" ou ((pseudo-)cientificamente) "Caucasoid/Caucasian". Porem, no Brasil, nao era dificil ouvir "negao" referente a mim. Como pode traduzir "negao" para ingles? A traducao (mais ou menos) literal e descomfortavelmente engracada seria "Big Nigga". Mas, a traducao que mantem mais o significado da palabra seria "Big Fella" or "Tall Dude" ou outro variante que combina um adjetivo de tamanho com uma palavra referente a um homem. Isso porque a palavra negao nao leva sentido que depende da raca do individuo. Na lingua dos haitianos (Haitian Creole~Kweyol Ayisyen) a palavra "neg" (uma palavra com origem na palavra francesa "negre") nao leva um sentido racial tambem, pois qualquer homem e' "neg". Interessantemente, qualquer gringo (seja branco ou negro ou ate asiatico; mas nao de origem haitiano) vai ser "blan" (palavra de origem francesa tambem: blanc [branco]).

Coincidentally, in my opinion Barack Obama is a true African-American, pois o pai dele nasceu na Quenia (na Africa)


----------



## coquis14

Atomina said:


> Bem, mas isso vai mudar, quando eles descobrirem que estamos em crise desde 1148  e ainda nos vierem cá pedir conselhos sobre como sobreviver à crise... vai ver!!


 Acho que os negros nos Estados unidos atrapalham-se com qualquer sobrenome e é entendible :Afro-americano ,colored people , etc.
Ele são americanos e acabou, nunca menciona-se a origem da pessoa se é branquinha.

Abraços


----------



## Guigo

Aqui, no Brasil, usamos: afro-brasileiro, afro-descendente, negro. 

O assim chamado "politicamente incorreto" seria _preto_ (que fica reservado para a cor dos objetos ou algo do gênero).


----------



## Vanda

Atomina, a gramática reza o seguinte:
_Quando há necessidade de se juntar dois ou mais adjetivos pátrios, o primeiro ou os primeiros devem adquirir a forma contraída ou a mais antiga. 
O primeiro adjetivo deve ser sempre o de menor extensão. SE ambas formas possuírem idêntico número de sílabas, prevalecerá a ordem alfabética. (anglo-francês, franco-grego...)_
Daí, vem aquela listinha que a gente decorava no grupo escolar:
Afro-
Teuto- ou germano-
Nipo-
Euro-
Austro-
Belgo-
Anglo-

Para citar alguns...


----------



## MPA

Denis555 said:


> (...)
> *Substantivo masculino.*
> *3.* Restr. Americano descendente de africanos negros. [Pl.: _afro-americanos_.]
> 
> © O Novo Dicionário Aurélio da Língua Portuguesa.


Não concordo com isso, só por que uma pessoa tem descendentes africanos não quer dizer que é negra.


----------



## Alandria

MPA said:


> Não concordo com isso, só por que uma pessoa tem descendentes africanos não quer dizer que é negra.


 
Nos EUA é assim. Basta que UM membro da árvore genealógica ser negro, para que todos os outros também sejam negros. Eu não concordo e custa-me entender o porquê de chamarem Mariah Carey de negra, já que ela carrega MAIS traços típicos caucasianos do que negróides.


----------



## Denis555

MPA said:


> Não concordo com isso, só por que uma pessoa tem descendentes africanos não quer dizer que é negra.


 
É verdade, mas a ideia é que afro-americano é uma pessoa de origem africana e negra. Com isso não podemos incluir nesse grupo pessoas da Tunísia ou do Egito mesmo sendo países africanos...

Pra falar a verdade, TODOS nós somos "afro-descendentes" :
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipótese_da_origem_única


----------



## spohreis

Denis555 said:


> Pra falar a verdade, TODOS nós somos "afro-descendentes" :
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipótese_da_origem_única



Isto responde aquela pergunta: de onde viemos?


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Eu sou de descendencia italiana, francesa, irlandesa, escocesa, inglesa, sefardita e algonquinesa (sei la em port. pois e uma tribu de indigenas do estado de Nova Iorque e a provincia canadense de Quebeque). Sou misto de muita coisa, ne? Mas, nos estados unidos, sendo que a minha pele e' branca e o meu sobrenome e escoces, as pessoas automaticamente pensam "Esse cara tem cara de branco, europeu-americano tipico". Bom, fazer o que? Se a pessoa verdadeiramente gostaria de falar dos meus antepassados, podemos conversar. Gosto de aprender as etnicidades das outras pessoas quando nos conhecermos...mas isso nao e' o caso pela maioria das pessoas nos EU que pensam de jeito de "flowchart". Se a pessoa e "branca" e nao tem "soutaque" entao, e americana. Se a pessoa e "morena" (independente do "soutaque" percebido) sao de "outro pais". Se a pessoa e "negra" e americana, mas mesmo assim negra. Etc. 

Uma amiga que mora em San Francisco me disse que cansa de ouvir "What nationality are you?" Pois ela nasceu na California de pais filipinos. Ela fala com o soutaque tipico de SF, California e mesmo assim as pessoas automaticamente pensam que e estrangeira pela cor da sua pele.


----------



## Outsider

Esta administração que acaba de ser empossada deve mudar muitas mentalidades. 



			
				tom_in_bahia said:
			
		

> Eu sou de descendencia italiana, francesa, irlandesa, escocesa, inglesa, sefardita e algonquinesa (sei la em port. pois e uma tribu de indigenas do estado de Nova Iorque e a provincia canadense de Quebeque).


A Wikipedia dá três opções: _algonquino_, _algonquiano_ ou _algonquim_.


----------



## Que trem doido

Outsider said:


> Esta administração que acaba de ser empossada deve mudar muitas mentalidades.
> 
> 
> Ah, se fosse uma possibilidade!!!  Creio que não há como mudar muitas das mentalidades.  Muita gente aque não sabem como agir quando encontram algo desconhecido, ou algo pouco familiar.  Eles têm que rotular tais pessoas em grupo qualquer, para que possam continuar andando por seu mundo pequeno que é bem explicado e "entendido".  Não são comfortáveis com aquilo que não é rotulado.  Então, se uma pessoa não falar num jeito familiar, deve ser estrangeiro.  Se uma pessoa fala espanhol e é moreno, pó cara, deve ser Mexicano.
> 
> Por fim, eu acho que *muitas vezes*, as pessoas que importam muito com o nome dado ao grupo qualquer são 1) políticos querendo ganhar a atenção e o apoio do grupo, e 2) são pessoas que fazem parte do maior grupo étnico que são incomodados por aquilo que não conhecem, e por sociedades ou grupos que não são etnicamente homogéneos.
> 
> Eu tenho amigos pretos, e eles odeiam quando pessoas os chamam de "African-American".


----------



## white_ray

Obrigada por lançares este tema At; pois ignorava que tal termo ja tinha chegado a Portugal. 




coquis14 said:


> Acho que os negros nos Estados unidos atrapalham-se com qualquer sobrenome e é entendible :Afro-americano ,colored people , etc.





coquis14 said:


> Ele são americanos e acabou, nunca menciona-se a origem da pessoa se é branquinha.
> Abraços


Coquis, estou a 100% contigo! 




tom_in_bahia said:


> Acho que a palavra "negro" serve, nao? Pois, African-American e uma forma de evitar a tabu de racismo.





tom_in_bahia said:


> (...)
> Porem, no Brasil, nao era dificil ouvir "negao" referente a mim. Como pode traduzir "negao" para ingles? A traducao (mais ou menos) literal e descomfortavelmente engracada seria "Big Nigga".


Francamente não estou nada de acordo com esse “African American” que esta actualmente na moda nos Estados Unidos. 
Também nunca ouvi dizer “afro americano” em Portugal, mas parece o que mais bem me soaria (comprado aos outros...). Eu so usaria se a pessoa tiver mesmo origens africanas e não eventualmente remotas.
Uma vez ouvi corrigirem alguém que disse “black” em vez de “African American” no estado da California...
Eu so uso “negro” em português e “black” (skined) em inglês.
Em francês simpatizo com o termo "basané", uma espécie de "moreno" ou "taned" para decrever peles negras mais claras.
“negão” não se usa em Portugal mas... seria algo como “husky black guy”?
wr

Não concordo necessariament com o “pejorativo” do Infopédia, mas aqui esta o que ele diz:
_negro: _
_indivíduo que pertence ao grupo genético caracterizado por ter a pele muito pigmentada_
_preto:_
_2. pejorativo indivíduo que pertence à raça negra_


----------



## Vanda

Mais sobre African American sendo discutido no  momento no EO.


----------



## white_ray

tom_in_bahia said:


> Coincidentally, in my opinion Barack Obama is a true African-American, pois o pai dele nasceu na Quenia (na Africa)


Exacto! E com essa acepção que concordo e usa-la-ia. 
wr


----------



## Benvindo

Atomina said:


> Porque será que nas TVs portuguesas continuam a traduzir "African American" por "afro-americano"? Que irritantes! Não podia ser "africano-americano"? Como é que traduzem no Brasil?



Creio que no Brasil o mais comum seria ter-se "negro" como tradução de "Afro-" ou "African-American". O noticiário daqui dá que Obama é o primeiro presidente _negro _dos EUA. Minha percepção é que afro-americano, e pior, africano-americano, soam pesadamente artificiais aos ouvidos brasileiros. Tenho também a impressão que há uma tendência de despir as palavras negro e preto da veste de preconceito que têm carregado; espero que seja assim.


----------



## Carfer

Espero bem é que cheguemos ao dia em que as pessoas deixem de ser adjectivadas com tão irrelevantes predicados.
Falando por mim, gostaria de perceber esta estranha dualidade de em Portugal ser '_branco_' (honestamente, nunca ninguém me chamou tal coisa nem, aliás, outra qualquer), mas nos Estados Unidos, se por lá tivesse nascido e por aplicação da _'one drop rule_', passar automáticamente para a categoria de afro-americano!!! Mudarei de cor? Efeito do jet-lag, talvez.


----------



## patriota

tom_in_bahia: você é de *ascendência* italiana, francesa etc.


----------



## white_ray

tom_in_bahia said:


> ...mas isso nao e' o caso pela maioria das pessoas nos EU que pensam de jeito de "flowchart". Se a pessoa e "branca" e nao tem "soutaque" entao, e americana. Se a pessoa e "morena" (independente do "soutaque" percebido) sao de "outro pais". Se a pessoa e "negra" e americana, mas mesmo assim negra. Etc.
> 
> Uma amiga que mora em San Francisco me disse que cansa de ouvir "What nationality are you?" Pois ela nasceu na California de pais filipinos. Ela fala com o soutaque tipico de SF, California e mesmo assim as pessoas automaticamente pensam que e estrangeira pela cor da sua pele.


Partilho inteiramente a tua opinião. 
Mas pensando bem, esse fenomeno não acontece mais ou menos em todo o lado? ...
Até eu passaria mais facilmente por Americana que a tua amiga, quem sabe até com algum sotaque, so por ter pele clara...
A verdade é que ma maioria dos casos nem necessitamos mencionar a cor de pele da pessoa, a menos que se trate de uma descrição fisica...
wr


----------



## white_ray

Esqueci-me de acrescentar um curioso fenomeno de que me apercebi em Paris: Ainda não ouvi dizer "afro américain" mas como a palavra "negro/nègre" se tornou pejorativa (a menos que seja utilizada por uma pessoa negra!!) e como a palavra "noir" pala la caminha, muita gente começou a utilizar o termo considerado afavel/boa onda "black"! "Oui, c'est un black!"; "C'est une belle black." etc.
Ironia do destino? 
wr


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Aqui em Portugal embora eu continue a dizer pessoa de cor (só quando absolutamente necessário) penso que os próprios descendentes de africanos utilizam o _black_ como tratamento preferencial para si próprios.

Também fico espantada quando oiço pessoas a dizer que a Mariah Carey ou a Halle Berry são pretas. Pretos para mim são mesmo só aqueles que são mesmo pretos, os outros são morenos, morenaços, castanhos, cor-de-rosa, brancos, creme nívea, beges, amarelos pálidos, etc.

ah e esquecia-me de dizer que me parece que muitos norte-americanos de cor até fazem questão de ser chamados _blacks_.


----------



## white_ray

Que trem doido said:


> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Esta administração que acaba de ser empossada deve mudar muitas mentalidades.
> 
> Ah, se fosse uma possibilidade!!! Creio que não há como mudar muitas das mentalidades. Muita gente aque não sabem como agir quando encontram algo desconhecido, ou algo pouco familiar. Eles têm que rotular tais pessoas em grupo qualquer, para que possam continuar andando por seu mundo pequeno que é bem explicado e "entendido". Não são comfortáveis com aquilo que não é rotulado. Então, se uma pessoa não falar num jeito familiar, deve ser estrangeiro. Se uma pessoa fala espanhol e é moreno, pó cara, deve ser Mexicano.
> 
> Por fim, eu acho que *muitas vezes*, as pessoas que importam muito com o nome dado ao grupo qualquer são 1) políticos querendo ganhar a atenção e o apoio do grupo, e 2) são pessoas que fazem parte do maior grupo étnico que são incomodados por aquilo que não conhecem, e por sociedades ou grupos que não são etnicamente homogéneos.
> 
> Eu tenho amigos pretos, e eles odeiam quando pessoas os chamam de "African-American".
> 
> 
> 
> Falou e disse!!!!
> E isso mesmo; este mundo gosta/precisa rotular os individuos e explicar forçosamente o que é por vezes inexplicavel, para conseguir sentirse parte deste mundo, quando obviamente ja o é...
> Mas nada esta perdido porque as mentalidades são ondulosas! So temos de er muiiiiita paciência!!
> wr
Click to expand...


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Outsider said:


> Esta administração que acaba de ser empossada deve mudar muitas mentalidades.
> 
> A Wikipedia dá três opções: _algonquino_, _algonquiano_ ou _algonquim_.


 
Valeu! ...e concordo com a sua observacao.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

white_ray said:


> Partilho inteiramente a tua opinião.
> Mas pensando bem, esse fenomeno não acontece mais ou menos em todo o lado? ...
> Até eu passaria mais facilmente por Americana que a tua amiga, quem sabe até com algum sotaque, so por ter pele clara...
> A verdade é que ma maioria dos casos nem necessitamos mencionar a cor de pele da pessoa, a menos que se trate de uma descrição fisica...
> wr


 
Concordo...e nos EU, pensando nas caracteristicas fisicas, podemos delimitar alguns grupos simples:

Branco
Negro
Asiatico
Judeu
Arabe
Hispanico
Indianos (da Asia)
Indianos (das Americans)
e ja...na mentalidade americana estes 8 grupos se constituem o mundo enteiro!

Quando enfrentamos o Brasileiro, Cubano, Filipino, Nepales, Turques, e quaisquer outros grupos que nao conformam ao paradigma acima, faz com que o cerebro norteamericano pare de funcionar - tipo robo^..."Does not compute! Does not compute!" E triste, mas e verdade em muitos casos.


----------



## Tananafili

Isso é bem interessante, pois impacta a vida da gente. Sou norte americano por nascimento (o qual fica óbvio no meu portugues) , de pai nascido na Bahia ( de mãe marroquí e pai brasileiro) e mãe nascida nos eua (de mãe cubana e pai crioullo). No Brasil a gente é chamado de mulato.  

O Tom in Bahia descreve muito bem a mentalidade de muitos americanos quanto ao conceito de etnicidade, etc. Muitos, porém, como a gente, recusam ser categorizados como uma só etnicidade quando venho de uma família como a minha. Dessa mentalidade resultou as mudanças no censo de 2000, onde agora existem muitas opçoes para a pessoa indicar suas misturas. 

Ainda assim as perguntas que me fazem quanto à minha "nacionalidade" ja não me enchem o saco. Em vez disso tomo como oportunidade de educar as pessoas por que embora alguns são de mente tapada, outros realmente gostam de conversar sobre tais coisas porque acham interessantes.


----------



## white_ray

Tananafili said:


> Sou norte americano por nascimento (o qual fica óbvio no meu portugues) , de pai nascido na Bahia ( de mãe marroquí e pai brasileiro) e mãe nascida nos eua (de mãe cubana e pai crioullo). quote]
> 
> Que maravilha de mistura!!
> Eu sou portuguesa de todos os lados e digo frenquentemente: "Sou uma cidadã do mundo!"
> wr
> 
> Nota: de nascimento; marroquina; crioulo.
> (Criolo: De _cria+-olo_, ou do cast. _criollo_, «id.»)


----------



## coquis14

Tananafili said:


> Isso é bem interessante, pois impacta a vida da gente. Sou norte americano por nascimento (o qual fica óbvio no meu portugues) , de pai nascido na Bahia ( de mãe marroquí e pai brasileiro) e mãe nascida nos eua (de mãe cubana e pai crioullo). No Brasil a gente é chamado de mulato.
> 
> O Tom in Bahia descreve muito bem a mentalidade de muitos americanos quanto ao conceito de etnicidade, etc. Muitos, porém, como a gente, recusam ser categorizados como uma só etnicidade quando venho de uma família como a minha. Dessa mentalidade resultou as mudanças no censo de 2000, onde agora existem muitas opçoes para a pessoa indicar suas misturas.
> 
> Ainda assim as perguntas que me fazem quanto à minha "nacionalidade" ja não me enchem o saco. Em vez disso tomo como oportunidade de educar as pessoas por que embora alguns são de mente tapada, outros realmente gostam de conversar sobre tais coisas porque acham interessantes.


 O que você diz está ótimo mas , segundo eu , tem a ver com uma questão do que a pessoa sente ,por exemplo eu sou acsendente de italianos e também sou cidadão (com papeis , passaporte e tudo) porém eu me sinto argentino ao 100%.Não gosto que as pessoas me digam que também sou italiano , nem italo-argentino nem nada , por isso concordo com a finalidade inicial deste fio.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado, Coquis.  Vamos parar de falar em coisas pessoais e voltar ao tópico sobre African-american! (Ou não, acho que tudo que havia para ser dito, já o foi)!


----------

